# What do you think about Elvis Costello?



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Like his earlier stuff. Favourite albums Armed Forces, Blood and Chocolate


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Good call Phil, I totally love Elvis Costello. I probably own a copy of everything he has ever done and i've seen him lots of times over the last 20 years. I love Blood and Chocolate as an album but my favs are King of America and Imperial Bedroom.

His lyrics are fantastic, its the one thing that i don't get from classical music.

For classical fans he did an album with the Brodsky Quartet called the Juliet letters, its quite unusual and worth a listen.

He also did an album of mostly covers with Anne Sofie Von Otter called for the Stars, also worth a listen!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

You're a bigger fan of him than me then. :lol: Imperial Bedroom is interesting, yes. A very gifted artist for sure.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

How many other pop/rock artists have an album on DG?









Below was the only one with the DG logo I could post.









I've been a fan since 1978. Mostly the early stuff, but I have my share of the more recent stuff.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah, North had some great tracks but not the quality across the board of previous efforts. He was trying to do something different which he has done so so many times in his career and i enjoy this about his work.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

More importantly, what does Elvis Costello think of me? If he thinks of me at all.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Barbebleu said:


> More importantly, what does Elvis Costello think of me? If he thinks of me at all.


Not much, if you're Ray Charles :lol:


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

This Year's Model is great. Anxious, nervy, spitfire, electric satire.


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Or David Crosby!


Phil loves classical said:


> Not much, if you're Ray Charles :lol:


----------



## gHeadphone (Mar 30, 2015)

Excellent album, big chips on both shoulders!



AfterHours said:


> This Year's Model is great. Anxious, nervy, spitfire, electric satire.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

He has a nice face  Once mr. Costello was a surprise on a Norwegian comedy show and one of the hosts (Kalle) had to sing an improvised song/text about his face while right up close. Kalle actually cried after "the stunt", a guy who is always over-the-top. Apart from that, I really like the Costello and Bacharach songs


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm a bit mixed on him. I had a friend that was totally devoted so I heard everyting up till 1990 and some of his songs are great or even beautiful, for instance his version of Shipbuilding. But I don't always like hs voice. 

What I did like - except for his own singing - was his For the Stars with Anne Sofie von Otter, a beautiful soft/warm cd that convinces me which is quite difficult with that genre. I also like that he keeps on developing himself whereever that leads.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Phil loves classical said:


> Like his earlier stuff.


Yeah, very 1964 Merseybeat.


----------

